# Using dog dewormer on fish?



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

Due to the ban on fish meds. What alternatives do you use? I keep standard small tropical fish so spending a ton on shipping on ebay/amazon.com isn't worth it for me.

I've heard some people use dog dewormer, if so, what's the concentration?


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Dog/cat dewormer = Panacur 10%
Ratio = 0.25ml/1 gallon
My daughter ordered it from petsdrugmart.ca
$11.95 + $13.36 (plus taxes). My daughter loves her dog
Or you could get a prescription from your vet. Don't know what it'll cost you but you can't get it over the counter anymore.
Good Luck


----------

